# I need your help!



## minicoop1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

Trying my hand at background replacement. Any tips/suggestions on making it better? This is the first attempt I've made at it, so please don't throw too much hate my way.




FIRST background replacement by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2015)

Not a bad first effort (aside from the bit you missed above the rear spoiler).  What method(s) did you use to get this far?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

Wrong forum. My bad. Anyway, I used an old picture I had as a background shot, made that a layer and copied it, stuffed it under the original photo, then used the magnetic lasso to select areas and the eraser tool to remove the content and let the backplate show through.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Wrong forum. My bad. Anyway, I used an old picture I had as a background shot, made that a layer and copied it, stuffed it under the original photo, then used the magnetic lasso to select areas and the eraser tool to remove the content and let the backplate show through.


I would go with the nickel defense personally. 




Wrong thread.  My bad.  




Edited: 7/27/2015 
Reason: My meaningless post is now more meaningless since Mistress Terri moved the thread from the Off Topic forum to here.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2015)

Which forum would you like it moved to.


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2015)

Here ya go, Coop!    Figured this forum might bring some more comments/suggestions your way.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 27, 2015)

IMG_6416-Recovered by Michael Long, on Flickr

Here we go. Now that Photoshop isn't freezing on me as much, I did some improving.


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> IMG_6416-Recovered by Michael Long, on Flickr
> 
> Here we go. Now that Photoshop isn't freezing on me as much, I did some improving.


Sorry coop, but I'm not too fond of that wall/piller in this one. It's distracting..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 27, 2015)

The background/sky doesn't match the pattern of light on the hood of the car.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 27, 2015)

I need a better photo to try this on. Cloning out all those reflections to match is... not gonna happen lol


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jul 27, 2015)

Instead of using the eraser, try using a layer mask. It's non-destructive and very easy to undo if you mess up. On a layer mask when you paint with black it's just like using the eraser... the catch is when you paint with white the image comes back!


----------



## bianni (Jul 28, 2015)

You're getting there. And as Vintagesnaps says, the pattern on the hood doesn't match the sky bg, and as Johnnywrench says, use the layer mask.
To somewhat remove the reflections, on a blank layer copy the color of the darkest and lightest color of the area you want to cover and use the gradient to fill the layer and use layer mask to blend with the underlying layer. You can also add some clouds and use layer mask again and adjust the opacity to show just a hint of the cloud formation.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 28, 2015)

Holy cow, I need to figure out how to do that... I've spent HOURS in the past just cloning it out.

As for the layer mask... How exactly do you do that? I only know the destructive method.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 28, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Holy cow, I need to figure out how to do that... I've spent HOURS in the past just cloning it out.
> 
> As for the layer mask... How exactly do you do that? I only know the destructive method.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 29, 2015)

Another one


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 30, 2015)

Most appreciated, JacaRanda. I hope I can get a chance to watch it this weekend. I have some plans.


----------



## guppyman (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,

You wanna try replace colour for more dramatic effects to make the foreground/subject stand out more? 
Here is a replace colour tutorial. It will work with photoshop, photoplus and possible GIMP as well.


----------

